
Using interchangeable lenses with Logitech Brio 4K webcam - SauliusLukse
http://kurokesu.com/main/2017/07/31/making-best-webcam-even-better
======
Jaruzel
A lifetime ago, I regularly used this 3Com HomeConnect webcam:

[https://www.amazon.com/3Com-00371800-HomeConnect-Digital-
Cam...](https://www.amazon.com/3Com-00371800-HomeConnect-Digital-
Camera/dp/B00000JDHV)

What was interesting about it, was that the lens was interchangeable and you
could get a set of different lenses for it:

[https://lieksa.pp.fi/oh7fes/cameras/lensbox.jpg](https://lieksa.pp.fi/oh7fes/cameras/lensbox.jpg)

These added Wide Angle, Close Up (macro), and Telephoto. I still have them and
the camera in a drawer - unfortunately the drivers no longer work with modern
OSs and the sensors native resolution is only 640x480 (although the drivers
could upscale).

Having interchangeable lenses on a webcam is really useful - more companies
should do it.

